# Freigegebene Internetverbindung nutzen

## Mollari

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche gerade auf einem älteren pentium 3 PC Gentoo mit der install-minimal CD zu installieren, aber leider kommt keine Internetverbindung zustande.

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Ich versuche die freigegebene Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung eines Windows XP Media Center Edition PCs zu nutzen um mit dem Gentoo PC ins Internet zu kommen.

Dazu habe ich mein W-Lan am XP PC freigegeben und die beiden PCs direkt per LAN-Kabel verbunden. Wenn ich nun jedoch per net-setup eth0 die IP-Adresse, die Netzmaske und das Gateway angebe, sagt er mir nachher trotzdem "unknown host www.gentoo.org.

IP-Adresse (Gentoo PC): 192.168,0.3

Netzmaske: 255.255.255.0

Standardgateway: 192.168.0.1 (die Lan-Verbindung an meinem XP PC)

Broadcast-Adresse: 192.168.0.255 (hieran habe ich nichts geändert, wöfür wird sie gebraucht ?)

Auto-Konfiguration funktioniert auch nicht.

Netzwerkadapter: Realtek RTL 8139

Ich weiß nicht ob, ich irgendetwas vergessen habe oder wo mein Fehler liegt.

Ein weiteres Problem ist seltsamerweise, das auch mein XP PC anscheinend keine Websites mehr anzeigen kann, wenn ich die beiden PCs verbunden habe, aber sobald ich das Kabel aus einem PC ziehe funtioniert es wieder ?!

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, denn diese Installation sollte für mich eigentlich sowas wie eine Generalprobe sein, bevor ich Gentoo auf meinem Haupt PC installiere, das einzige Problem ist, das ich keine Internetverbindung hin bekomme, aber ich möchte auch keine Offline-Installation durchführen.

Ich hoffe das was ich da versuche ist überhaupt möglich ..?

MfG Mollari

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

hast du ein Crosskabel verwendet? Das wird benötigt, um zwei PCs direkt ohne Router zu vernetzen. Außerdem müssen Windows WLan + Router und Windows Lan + Gentoo Lan in verschiedenen Subnetzen liegen. Also bei einer Subnetzmaske von 255.255.255.0 z.b. Router 192.168.1.1, Windows Wlan 192.168.1.2, Windows Lan 192.168.0.1, Gentoo Lan 192.168.0.2. Gateway auf Gentoo wäre dann 192.168.0.1, Gateway auf Windows 192.168.1.1

Hast du vielleicht eine Firewall auf der Windows Kiste, die dazwischen funkt?

Poste doch mal ifconfig (gentoo) und ipconfig (windows).

----------

## firefly

du musst noch einen dns-server angeben. (in der datei /etc/resolve.conf)

----------

## Mollari

Hi,

danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ja , ich benutze eine Firewall, ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegen könnte allerdings denke ich , das es am Kabel liegen könnte, denn ein spezielles Crossoverkabel habe ich nicht benuzt...   :Confused: 

Mitlerweile habe ich mir anscheinend meine Internetfreigabe sowieso ganz zerschossen, denn nachdem ich sie nochmal deaktiviert hatte um ein paar andere Sachen zu Versuchen, kann ich sie nicht mehr aktivieren, da jetzt immer die selbe Fehlermeldung kommt:

Ein Fehler ist beim Aktivieren der gemeinsam genutzen Internetverbindung aufgetreten.

Die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbundung kann nicht aktiviert werden.

Eine LAN-Verbindung ist bereits konfiguriert mit der IP-Adresse, die für die automatische  IP-Adressierung erforderlich ist.

Leider lässt sich der Fehler anscheinend egal welche IP-Adresse ich der LAN-Verbindung gebe nicht mehr beheben.

Hat eventuell jemand dazu eine Idee... ansonsten muss ich nochmal Google befragen. 

Hier die Ausgabe von ipconfig und ifconfig:

--------------------------------------------------------

IP-Config:

Ethernetadapter Lan-Verbindung:

IP-Adresse: 193.168.0.1

Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

Standardgateway:

Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung:

IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.3

Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

Standardgateway: 192.168.0.1 

--------------------------------------------------------

IfConfig:

eth0: Link encap: ethernet HWaddr: 00:c0:26:31:08:9d inet addr: 192.168.0.4 Bcast: 192.168.0.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric: 1

RX packets: 2098 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

TX packets: 71 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 carrier: 0

collisions: 0 txqueuelen: 1000

RX bytes: 218462 (213.3 KiB) TX bytes: 8290 (8.0 KiB)

Interrupt: 10 Base address: 0xe000

--------------------------------------------------------

Mit der Offline Live-CD hat es übrigens auch nicht funktioniert, weil er der X-Server falsch konfiguriert war ?!

Naja vielleicht lag es aich daran , das der PC nur 128MB Ram hat.

MfG Mollari

----------

## manuels

Du benötigst unbedingt ein Crossover-Kabel. Ansonsten wirst du nicht die Internetfreigabe des Win-PC nutzen können. (Außer du schaltest einen Router oder Hub dazwischen)  

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> Mit der Offline Live-CD hat es übrigens auch nicht funktioniert, weil er der X-Server falsch konfiguriert war ?!
> 
> 

 Das kann eigentlich kein Grund sein. Auch ohne dass der X-Server der Live-CD läuft, müsstest du Gentoo installieren können.

----------

## Mollari

Gut, dann werde ich es nochmal mit der Live-CD versuchen, ansonsten werde ich mir wohl mal ein Crossover-Kabel anschaffen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.   :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

Hm, ich würde mein hand nicht dafür ins feuer legen, aber halbwegs moderne netzwerkkarten können meines wissens nach erkennen ob man ein crossover kabel hat oder nicht, und sich dementsprechend anpassen.

Teste doch erst mal, ob du eine verbindung zwischen den beiden rechnern bekommst: Kabel einstecken und die rechner gegenseitig anpingen.

Wenn das geht, brauchst du auf alle fälle kein anderes kabel.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> IP-Config:
> ...

 

Das kann nicht funktionieren. Die Windows Wlan Verbindung hat Gateway 192.168.0.1 und die Windows Lan Verbindung IST 192.168.0.1

Ich nehme mal an, dass in deinem Wlan ein Router mit der Adresse 192.168.0.1 vorhanden ist. Windows kommt jetzt durcheinander, weil Windows Lan die gleiche Adresse hat wie dein Router und Windows dann die Pakete an dein Gateway 192.168.0.1 (Windows Lan) schickt wo sie im Nirvana landen bzw wo das Internet nicht erreibar ist. 

Ich glaub nicht, dass es funktioniert, wenn die Verbindungsfreigabe mit Windows Lan und Gentoo im gleichen Subnetz sind wie dein Router-Netz. Es wird jedenfalls funktionieren, wenn du 2 verschiedene Subnetze benutzt (wie schon oben beschrieben). Also z.b. Router 192.168.0.1, Windows Wlan 192.168.0.3, Windows Lan 192.168.1.X (nicht 192.168.0.X) und Gentoo 192.168.1.X (auch nicht 0.X). Das alles bei jeweiligen Subnetzmasken von 255.255.255.0

[Edit]

@Christian99 Ja, moderne Router können das. Von Netzwerkkarten hab ich das allerdings noch nicht gehört.

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> @Christian99 Ja, moderne Router können das. Von Netzwerkkarten hab ich das allerdings noch nicht gehört.

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion:Crosskabel

Tja, steht zwar nicht offiziell in wikipedia, aber so hab ich das auch gehört.

----------

## doedel

die sis190/191 und nahezu sämtliche gbit-Intel-Karten können selbst die Paare tauschen, Crosskabel nicht nötig.

----------

## Mollari

Hallo nochmal,

danke für eure Meinungen, ich werde das mit den zwei unterschiedlichen Subnetzen nochmal versuchen, allerdings habe ich jetzt noch eine andere Frage.

Die Frage passt zwar nicht zum Thread-Thema, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.

Ich habe mitlerweile die Festplatte von dem PC auf dem ich Gentoo installieren will formatiert und neue Partitionen angelegt und diese dann auch gemountet.

Nun war meine Idee, da ich keine Internetverbindung hinbekommen habe, das Stage-3 Archiv und den Portage Snapshot auf eine CD-R zu brennen und diese dann von dort zu kopieren. 

Das sollte funktionieren, da der Rechner 2 CD-Laufwerke hat. ( In einem liegt die Minimal Install CD und in das andere wollte ich dann die CD mit den Archiven legen) 

Allerdings hat die Minimal CD nur die Festplatte des Rechners und das Laufwerk in dem sie selber liegt gemountet (soweit ich das als Anfänger richtig gedeutet habe) und ich habe keine Ahnung wie und ob ich auf das 2 CD-Laufwerk zugreifen kann.

Das Laufwerk der Minimal CD ist unter /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom gemountet, aber wie kann ich jetzt das 2 Laufwerk mounten bzw. mir anzeigen lassen ob dieses überhaupt erkannt wurde? Habe schon einige mount Varianten versucht, aber ohne zu wissen ob das Laufwerk erkannt wurde und welchen Device-Namen es hat ist das etwas schwierig.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir dazu auch ein paar Ratschläge bzw. Ideen geben könntet

MfG Mollari

----------

## manuels

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> Das Laufwerk der Minimal CD ist unter /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom gemountet, aber wie kann ich jetzt das 2 Laufwerk mounten bzw. mir anzeigen lassen ob dieses überhaupt erkannt wurde? Habe schon einige mount Varianten versucht, aber ohne zu wissen ob das Laufwerk erkannt wurde und welchen Device-Namen es hat ist das etwas schwierig.

 Hört sich so an, als dass das zweite CD-Laufwerk als /dev/hda erkannt wurde.

versuch mal

```
mkdir /mnt/cdrom2

mount /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom2

cd /mnt/cdrom2

ls
```

----------

## Mollari

Ok,

danke ich probiers mal so. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob es als hda erkannt wurde, da meine Festplatte soweit ich weiß hda ist und ich auch alle meine Partitionen mit hdaX erstellen musste. 

Soweit ich das richtig erkannt habe kann es aber auf jedenfall auch nicht hdc sein, da er wenn ich versuche hdc zu mounten als Ergebnis "unkown device hdc" ausgibt. hdc wär aber meiner Meinung nach logisch gewesen, weil er das erste cdrom Laufwerk  unter hdb gemountet hat.

Naja ich versuchs erst mal ...

------------------

Ich denke mal diese Meldung bestätigt die Vermutung das hda meine Festplatte ist?:

```

mount /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom2

mount /dev/hda alreadey mounted or /mnt/cdrom2 busy

mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom2 

mount: /dev/hdc: unknown device

```

Hier mal die Partitionen die ich gemountet habe:

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo/home

hda2 ist swap

----------

## manuels

Tschuldige, du hast natürlich recht. /dev/hda ist deine Festplatte.

Mittlerweile erkennen aktuelle Kernel Festplatten als /dev/sda anstatt /dev/hda. Daher die Vermutung, dass /dev/hda dein anderes CD-ROM-Laufwerk wäre.

Der Kernel deiner Live-CD scheint wohl schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel zu haben (was aber nichts heißen mag, damit kannst du trotzdem Gentoo installieren).

Deine Vermutung wäre intuitiv richtig: das zweite CD-Laufwerk müsste eigentlich als /dev/hdc erkannt werden.Was spuckt denn

```
dmesg | grep hd

oder aber

dmesg | grep -i cd
```

aus?

----------

## Mollari

Kein Problem,

allerdings find ich das sogar auch seltsam, mit dem hda und sda.

Am Anfang habe ich versucht, mit der aktuellen Minimal Installations CD eine Internetverbindung herzustellen, das hat nicht funktioniert.

Danach habe ich versucht die 2008er LiveCD zu benutzen, um eine offline Installation durchzuführen, bis ich auf die Idee mit dem 2. CD Laufwerk kam.

Was ich sagen will ist, das ich die Festplatte mit der 2008er LiveCD schon mal partitioniert hatte und dort meine Festplatte als sda erkannt wurde.

Nun benutze ich wieder die aktuelle  Install Minimal CD mit dem aktuellen Kernel und habe allerdings die Festplatte nochmal neu Partitioniert (keine Ahnung wieso, wahrscheinlich Ordnungsfimmel   :Smile:  ) 

Allerdings wird jetzt mit der aktuellen Minimal CD meine Festplatte als hda erkannt.

Das finde ich etwas seltsam, da ich etwas über hda und sda gelesen habe und hda soweit ich das weiß bei IDE Festplatten normal ist und sda bei SCSI und SATA.

Allerdings habe ich irgendwo auch gelesen , das mitlerweile nur noch der SATA-Treiber benutzt wird. Das finde ich etwas komisch, also wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte wäre das sehr nett.

So, aber jetz werde ich erst mal die Ausgabe deiner Befehle prüfen und posten.

MfG MollariLast edited by Mollari on Tue Mar 08, 2011 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mollari

Hallo,

Hier die Ausgaben der Befehle:

```

dmesg | grep hd

hdb command error: status= 0x51 {DriveReady SeekCompleteError}

hdb command error: error=0x54 {AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05

hbd possibily failed opcode: 0xa0 

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 236592

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 59148

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 59149

dmesg | grep -i cd

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE= gentoo

#29 [0001509cd0 - 0001509d81] BOOTMEM

hdb: TSSTCORP DVD-ROM SH-D162C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive

hdc: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hdb ATAPI 16x DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 32x CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache

ehci-hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Hostcontroller (EHCI) Driver

uhci-hcd: USB Universal Hostcontroller Interface Driver

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: PCI INT D ->Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci-hcd

ohci-hcd: USB 1.1 'OPEN' Hostcontroller (OHCI) Driver

s1811: driver s1811-hcd, 19 May 2005

```

Was mich stutzig macht ist: hdc: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive

Weil er bei einem Mount-Versuch wie erwähnt, "unknown device" zurück gibt, aber das Laufwerk doch anscheinend erkannt hat.

Und der Fehler bei dmesg | grep hd kommt ungefähr 20 mal bevor er abbricht.

Hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen.

MfG Mollari

----------

## Max Steel

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> Das finde ich etwas seltsam, da ich etwas über hda und sda gelesen habe und hda soweit ich das weiß bei IDE Festplatten normal ist und sda bei SCSI und SATA.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich irgendwo auch gelesen , das mitlerweile nur noch der SATA-Treiber benutzt wird. Das finde ich etwas komisch, also wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte wäre das sehr nett.

 

Die alten Treiber (in aktuellen Kernels als "Deprecated" also veraltet) erkennen die Geräte an den IDE-(PATA) Anschlüssen wie sie angeschlossen sind.

Das heißt die Festplatte als MAster gejumpert am Primary IDE Anschluss wird als hda erkannt.

Dein CDROM-Laufwerk als Slave gejumpert am Primary IDE Anschluss wird als hdb erkannt.

Nun wird ein weiteres CDROM-Laufwerk das als Slave gejumpert ist und am Secondary IDE Anschluss angeschlossen ist als hdd erkannt, ungeachtet dessen ob der Secondary Master belegt ist.

Mit den neuen libata Treibern werden die CD/DVD/ROMs als sr<fortlaufendezahl> erkannt.

und die Festplatten in der Reihenfolge wie sie erkannt werden (meist zuerst SATA und dann die PATA Festplatten) als sdX übernommen.

Normalerweiße hast du Recht hd sind IDE und sd sind SCSI/SATA Platten, aber zur Vereinheitlichung wurde in aktuellen Kernels diese Trennung mit den neuen Treibern aufgehoben. Nun gibt es nurnoch sd Platten (mit lsscsi kann man sich anschauen welches Gerät welche device-node bekommen hat.)

MfG Mollari[/quote]

----------

## Mollari

Guten Tag zusammen,

@ Max Steel: Vielen dank für die Aufklärung was sda und hda betrifft.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun wird ein weiteres CDROM-Laufwerk das als Slave gejumpert ist und am Secondary IDE Anschluss angeschlossen ist als hdd erkannt, ungeachtet dessen ob der Secondary Master belegt ist.
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich dich richtig verstanden habe müsste also mein 2. CD-ROM Laufwerk hdd sein, ich werde dann jetz mal versuchen, ob ich hdd gemountet bekomme.

Allerdings weiß ich dann nicht was 

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hdc: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive
> 
> 

 

zu bedeuten hat, da das RICOH Laufwerk mein 2.Laufwerk ist. Sagt diese Zeile nicht aus, das das Laufwerk hdc ist und nicht hdd ?

Naja, ich versuchs erstmal und melde mich dann nochmal.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

edited

So, ich habe versucht hdd zu mounten, hier meine Vorgehensweise und das Resultat:

```

mkdir /mnt/cdrom1

mount /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom1

mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist.

```

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee? Danke im Vorraus.

MfG Mollari

----------

## doedel

ls /dev/hd*

ls /dev/sd*

ls /dev/dvd*

ls /dev/cd*

dmesg | grep -i cd       # oder dvd

----------

## manuels

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 Das ist doch mal ein Informationsgewinn: hdc existiert, kann aber nicht gelesen werden, hdd existiert gar nicht.

Was hat die CD-ROM im /dev/hdc-Laufwerk denn für ein Format? Ist es eine "normale" ISO 9660-CD, oder "irgendwas anderes" (Joliet?).

Kann sein, dass das von deinem Kernel der Installations-CD nicht unterstüzt wird.

Könntest du die Daten der CD in hdc auch auf einen USB-Stick spielen? Wäre vielleicht einfacher...

Und was passiert, wenn du die zwei CDs mal austauschst (in hdc die Installations-CD, in hdb die "die nicht klappt").

----------

## Mollari

Hallo, 

hier habe ich mal die Ausgaben der Befehle:

```

ls /dev/hd*

/dev/hda  /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2  /dev/hda3  /dev/hda4  /dev/hdb  /devhdc

ls /dev/sd*

ls: cannot access /dev/sd* no such file or directory

ls /dev/dvd*

ls: cannot access /dev/sd* no such file or directory

ls /dev/cd*

/dev/cdrom  /dev/cdrom1

dmesg | grep -i cd #

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE= gentoo

#29 [0001509cd0 - 0001509d81] BOOTMEM

hdb: TSSTCORP DVD-ROM SH-D162C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive

hdc: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hdb ATAPI 16x DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 32x CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache

ehci-hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Hostcontroller (EHCI) Driver

uhci-hcd: USB Universal Hostcontroller Interface Driver

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: PCI INT D ->Link[LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci-hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci-hcd

ohci-hcd: USB 1.1 'OPEN' Hostcontroller (OHCI) Driver

s1811: driver s1811-hcd, 19 May 2005

dmesg | grep -i dvd #

hdb: TSSTCORP DVD-ROM SH-D162C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive

hdc: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM Drive

ide-cd: hdb ATAPI 16x DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

```

Was ich mich jetzt frage ist, warum er zwar bei ls /dev/hd* /dev/hdc anzeigt, aber beim Versuch zu mounten "unknown device" ausgibt und warum bei ls /dev/cd* zwar /dev/cdrom1 angezeigt wird, aber bei ls /mnt/ nur 'cdrom gentoo livecd' usw angezeigt wird

eine Idee woran das liegen könnte oder wie ich jetzt am besten weiter mache?   :Confused:   :Smile: 

----------

## Mollari

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist doch mal ein Informationsgewinn: hdc existiert, kann aber nicht gelesen werden, hdd existiert gar nicht.
> 
> Was hat die CD-ROM im /dev/hdc-Laufwerk denn für ein Format? Ist es eine "normale" ISO 9660-CD, oder "irgendwas anderes" (Joliet?).
> ...

 

Also ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was das für ein CD Format ist, auf jedenfall eine CD-R, aber wie kann ich denn sehen ob  ISO 9660 oder Joliet?

Ich meine mich dunkel daran erinnern zu können, das beim brennen der CD bei Nero etwas von Joliet gestanden hat, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher

Wenn das mit einem normalen USB-Stick geht könnte ich das machen, ich habe nämlich zwei Stück, allerdings brauche ich da dann beim mounten eine Anleitung.

Die CDs zu tauschen geht nur wenn ich den Rechner neustarte, da sonst die Laufwerksschublade blockiert ist.

Was kann ich jetzt tun ?  :Smile: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Ah, bei Nero habe ich rausgefunden, das ich die Datendisk als ISO 9660 + Joliet gebrannt habe, was auch immer das heßt.

Vielleicht sollte ich sie nochmal als nur ISO 9660 brennen ?Last edited by Mollari on Wed Mar 09, 2011 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Hast du schon meinen Beitrag gelesen?^^

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich mich jetzt frage ist, warum er zwar bei ls /dev/hd* /dev/hdc anzeigt, aber beim Versuch zu mounten "unknown device" ausgibt
> 
> 

 

Da das Laufwerk erkannt wurde, aber wahrscheinlich nicht der Datenträger. Btw, das ist doch keine DVD in hdc, sondern eine CD-ROM, oder?

 *Quote:*   

>  und warum bei ls /dev/cd* zwar /dev/cdrom1 angezeigt wird, aber bei ls /mnt/ nur 'cdrom gentoo livecd' usw angezeigt wird

 /mnt und /dev haben eingentlich recht wenig miteinander zu tun.

Die Einträge in /dev werden (normalerweise) automatisch erzeugt, die in /mnt nicht.

Außerdem kannst du jedes Device in /dev/ auch in ein Verzeichnis mounten, das nicht in /mnt liegt.

z.B.

```
mkdir /tmp/data

mount /dev/hdb /tmp/data

#ok, das war ein sinnloses Beispiel, aber das hier macht Sinn:

mount /dev/hda2 /home

```

----------

## Mollari

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hast du schon meinen Beitrag gelesen?^^

 

Ja, ich hab deinen Beitrag gelesen, hatte nur meinen gepostet bevor ich deinen gesehen hatte, weil ich etwas Zeit zum verfassen gebraucht habe.

Wie gesagt, habe die CD als ISO 9660 + Joliet gebrannt. und beim mounten eines USB Sticks bräuchte ich Hilfe.

MfG Mollari   :Very Happy: 

-----------------------------------------

Die CD die ich nur als ISO 9660 gebrannt habe funtioniert auch nicht, muss ich etwas beachten wenn ich einen USB Stick benutzen wollen würde ?

----------

## manuels

Hast du auch die CDs ins jeweils andere Laufwerk gelegt?

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> Die CD die ich nur als ISO 9660 gebrannt habe funtioniert auch nicht, muss ich etwas beachten wenn ich einen USB Stick benutzen wollen würde ?

 

Eigentlich nicht viel: Es sollte nur ein FAT-Dateisystem brauf sein, kein NTFS.

Dann steckst du den Stick in den Rechner und nach ein paar Sekunden wird ein Device erstellt (wahrscheinlich /dev/sda, wenn er partitioniert ist /dev/sda1).

Aber warte einfach ein paar Sekunden und starte "dmesg" in der Konsole. Die letzten Zeilen, die "dmesg" ausgibt, sollten dir mehr Informationen über die Erkennung des USB-Sticks liefern.

----------

## Mollari

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hast du auch die CDs ins jeweils andere Laufwerk gelegt?
> 
> ...
> 
> Dann steckst du den Stick in den Rechner und nach ein paar Sekunden wird ein Device erstellt (wahrscheinlich /dev/sda, wenn er partitioniert ist /dev/sda1).
> ...

 

Hallo manuels und auch ihr anderen,

ich habe gerade versucht die CDs ins jeweils andere Laufwerk zu legen und dabei wahrscheinlich etwas unschönes herausgefunden.

Als ich die Boot-CD in das 2.Laufwerk gelegt habe hat er nur "error unknown filesystem"...grub rescue>" ausgegeben anstatt zu booten, nun nehme ich mal an, das das 2.Laufwerk eventuell beschädigt ist, oder es vielleicht ein Treiberproblem gibt. Die erste Variante erscheint mir aber wahrscheinlicher.

Ich habe auch versucht meinen USB-Stick zu mounten und siehe da, er wurde als /dev/sda bzw. /dev/sda1 erkannt wie du beschrieben hast.

Das mounten verlief soweit ohne Probleme, ich hab ihn an /mnt/usb gemountet und es werden mit ls /mnt/usb sogar alle dateien angezeigt.

Ich habe die Installationsdateien und den Portage-Snapshot ohne Probleme entpackt.... jetzt steht einer erfolgreichen Installation am Wochenende wohl nichts mehr im weg.

Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben.

Bei weiteren Fragen werde ich mich auf jedenfall nochmal melden, das wird vielleicht spätestens bei der Installation von x11 und lxde der Fall sein, da ich damit in VirtualBox auch einige Probleme hatte.

MfG Mollari   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

Freut mich, dass es nun läuft.

Viel Erfolg bei der Installation!

----------

## Mollari

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Freut mich, dass es nun läuft.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei der Installation!

 

Danke, ich kann zwar jetzt, da ich immernoch keine Internetverbindung habe den Portage- Tree nicht updaten, aber ich denke mal das ist auch nicht zwangsläufig notwendig, da ich sowieso ein Snapshot von vor 4 Tagen benutzt habe.

Jetzt habe ich wenigstens am Wochenende etwas zu tun   :Very Happy: 

MfG Mollari

----------

## Mollari

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauche eure Hilfe doch etwas früher als erwartet.

Da ich kein Internet auf dem Rechner habe, auf dem ich Gentoo installieren will, funktioniert dementsprechend "emerge gentoo-sources" auch nicht, weil er natürlich versucht die Dateien downzuloaden.

Jetzt habe ich mir das Archiv wieder von Hand runtergeladen und möchte es auch wieder per USB-Stick kopieren.

Nun meine Frage: In welches Verzeichis muss ich das Archiv legen und wie kann ich Portage mitteilen das das Archiv bereits vorhanden ist und er es ohne Download installieren soll.

Ich hoffe das geht überhaupt...

Für Hilfe wäre ich auch hier dankbar.

MfG Mollari

PS: Entschuldigt das dieser Thread mitlerweile zum Installations-Hilfe Thread ausartet der eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem Thread-Thema zu tun hat. Falls das eher unerwünscht ist und ihr einen guten Vorschlag habt wie ich sonst vorgehen könnte sagt mir bescheid.

Ich habe mir nur gedacht, das es auch unsinnig sein würde für jedes kleine Thema einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Wenn du mit emerge ein Paket installieren möchtest schaut portage zuerst in /usr/portage/distfiles ob die Sources schon da sind. Sind sie nicht vorhanden, dann werden sie normal aus dem Internet geladen.

Deine manuell runtergeladenen Sources solltrest du also in /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles (da du vermutlich noch in der chroot Umgebung bist) kopieren. Wenn alle benötigten Sources vorhanden sind solltest du das Paket normal via emerge installieren können.

PS

Ich würde doch noch mal nach einer Internet Lösung schauen, denn Gentoo ohne Internet ist auf Dauer sehr sehr mühselig...  :Wink: 

----------

## Mollari

Hallo,

ich danke dir für die Antwort. Ja das stimmt, ich bin noch in der chroot Umgebung, ich hoffe jetzt nur , das das eine Archiv was ich runtergeladen habe vorerst alles ist was ich benötige.

linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2, das ist das einzige Archiv was er versucht hat runterzuladen.

Spätestens bei der Installation von x11 werd ich wahrscheinlich eine Internetverbindung hergestellt habe, denn 127 Pakete (soviele waren es zumindest in VirtualBox) manuell runterzuladen möchte ich mir nicht antun.

Ich werde dann jetz mal versuche das Archiv zu kopieren.

Nochmal danke.

MfG Mollari   :Smile: 

------------------------------------------

edit

Ok ich muss wohl doch noch ein par andere Archive downloaden.  :Very Happy: 

Zumindest hat das kopieren funktioniert und er hat das Archiv erkannt.

----------

## Josef.95

Du könntest dir auch eine Liste aller benötigter Pakete und deren benötigten Sources zusammenstellen und diese dann auf einem anderen Rechner mit Internet runterladen.

Schaue zb hier: TIP_Gentoo_for_dialup_users

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Mollari

Hallo,

danke dafür, das werde ich mir mal anschauen und mir eine Liste machen.

Mitlerweile habe ich drei Archive runtergeladen:

linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2

genpatches-2.6.36-7.base.tar.bz2

genpatches-2.6.36-7.extras.tar.bz2

Jetzt klappt es so wie es aussieht mit dem emergen, allerdings gibt er ganz am Anfang noch eine Zeile aus, die mir seltsam vorkommt:

Emerging package (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 openpty failed out of pty devices

Nach dieser Nachricht fängt er aber trotzdem an die Dateien zu entpacken, was hat das zu bedeuten ?   :Confused: 

MfG Mollari

----------

## Josef.95

 *Mollari wrote:*   

> Jetzt klappt es so wie es aussieht mit dem emergen, allerdings gibt er ganz am Anfang noch eine Zeile aus, die mir seltsam vorkommt:
> 
> Emerging package (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 openpty failed out of pty devices
> 
> Nach dieser Nachricht fängt er aber trotzdem an die Dateien zu entpacken, was hat das zu bedeuten ? 

 

Hmm.., ich vermute das eventuell /dev und/oder /proc vor dem chroot nicht korrekt mounted wurden?!

Siehe hierzu noch mal im Handbuch in den Abschnitten:

Mounten der /proc und /dev Dateisysteme

und

Betreten der neuen Umgebung

----------

## Mollari

Hallo nochmal,

mittlerweile hat das entpacken usw. ohne Probleme funktioniert, ich bin jetzt den Kernel am konfigurieren um ihn dann zu compilen.

Ich schaue jetzt erst nochmal im Kernel-Handbuch nach..

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich proc und bind richtig gemountet habe.

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

so wie es im Handbuch steht....

Das chrooten habe ich auch genauso gemacht wie es sein sollte.

Das einzige Problem war, das ich irgendwann heute morgen nochmal neu chrooten musste, weil ich aus versehen den PC ausgeschaltet hatte.   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

(Bin dummerweise gegen den Start-Knopf gekommen)  :Very Happy: 

Danach habe ich allerdings alle nötigen Einstellungen nochmal wiederholt und alles doppelt kontrolliert. 

Da aber gerade mal keine Fehler auftauchen probier ich es erst mal so weiter.

Falls noch irgendwelche Fehler auftreten melde ich mich wieder.

Und danke für die Antwort.

MfG Mollari

----------------------------------------

edit

So der Kernel wird gerade kompiliert, ich glaube zwar nicht, das ich wirklich die beste Konfiguration herausgeholt habe, da ich nicht mit allen Optionen etwas anfangen konnte, aber es wird wohl so in Ordnung sein und falls nicht dann starte ich einen neuen Versuch.

Mit so vielen Optionen klar zu kommen ist schon eine ganz schöne  Leistung...  :Very Happy: 

Vor allem weil ich nicht mit allen Optionen etwas anfangen konnte, trotz Hilfe.

----------

